# Pros/Cons of a Bale Bandit/Bale Baron



## Keenfarmer (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase a square bale bundler. Leaning toward a bale bandit, but I'm looking for input from those with experience with these machines or something similar.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Keenfarmer said:


> I'm looking to purchase a square bale bundler. Leaning toward a bale bandit, but I'm looking for input from those with experience with these machines or something similar.


Welcome to haytalk Keenfarmer....lots of discussion on this forum about both models, I would suggest you use the search function and just type in "bandit" or "baron" should be several threads that will answer most of your ? Again, welcome to haytalk


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I can pay a crew many seasons worth of labor for what one costs. I looked hard at a Bale Bandit a couple years ago but the price of admission was just to great to bear for the return, but then, I have a good crew available. They will be in the field tomorrow btw.

I did buy. last year a JR Long Grappelator, for emergencies and I must say, it works well. Not as well as strong backs but it's for backup only. Like a good scout (I was an Eagle Scout many years ago). I like to 'be prepared'.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> I can pay a crew many seasons worth of labor for what one costs. I looked hard at a Bale Bandit a couple years ago but the price of admission was just to great to bear for the return, but then, I have a good crew available. They will be in the field tomorrow btw.
> 
> I did buy. last year a JR Long Grappelator, for emergencies and I must say, it works well. Not as well as strong backs but it's for backup only. Like a good scout (I was an Eagle Scout many years ago). I like to 'be prepared'.


If you have got a good crew you are blessed. We have a NH Bale wagon. But still will load a truck or trailer by hand for delivery. The Long Grappelator looks like a good piece, seen them a shows, made maybe 3 hours from us in Tarboro, NC. These days everybody better have some redundancy plans.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

weigh in the cost of your labour you would save with the bs factor and you will have your answer


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

expensive hobby said:


> weigh in the cost of your labour you would save with the bs factor and you will have your answer


No issue, hand labor wins. I looked to at the Kuhns. went to theit place in Ohio for a close up and personal look. I liked their grapple, the one with the bale tie but so long as I fon't have a labor issue, having the JR Long as a 'just in case' is good with me.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In terms of drawbacks, I've been looking at them for years and would love to have one if cost was less.

Drawbacks:

-bales in middle don't breath as well as hand stacked so watch your moisture

-damp hay baled with acid shrinks in storage as it dries leading to poorer handling

-cost - breakeven seems to be about 50,000 bales a year here. If you have better hay prices you may get the numbers to work at 15,000 bales.

-like a stackwagon you better have a backup plan if you have 3000 bales a day laying with rain coming


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive also been looking at bale barons/bandits. I really like my balewagon and dont plan on getting rid of it. Plan on using baron/bandit on farther fields. 
I really like baron because ive seen how hard the banding can be on the strings. Also everyone talks about the early bandits being unreliable. I also dont like the long bales. My market would be better for shorter bales. 
The baron has drawbacks as well. Seems using strings makes bundles not as solid making them harder to stack. The baron is consistantly more expensive.
Biggest drawback of both is how does end buyer remove them from van trailers? Places my products go need to be removed a bale at a time. So bands or strings need to be removed when loading? Is that possible? 
Found a bandit close to me for 28k. Good price but concerns me that it could be a machine that needs updating. GFC s website suggests anywhere from 4k-10k for upgrades.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

bbos said:


> Ive also been looking at bale barons/bandits. I really like my balewagon and dont plan on getting rid of it. Plan on using baron/bandit on farther fields.
> I really like baron because ive seen how hard the banding can be on the strings. Also everyone talks about the early bandits being unreliable. I also dont like the long bales. My market would be better for shorter bales.
> The baron has drawbacks as well. Seems using strings makes bundles not as solid making them harder to stack. The baron is consistantly more expensive.
> Biggest drawback of both is how does end buyer remove them from van trailers? Places my products go need to be removed a bale at a time. So bands or strings need to be removed when loading? Is that possible?
> Found a bandit close to me for 28k. Good price but concerns me that it could be a machine that needs updating. GFC s website suggests anywhere from 4k-10k for upgrades.


 Cutting the straps as you load can be done, it is a hassle though. Stacking top bundle lengthwise or flipped works nice but will lose some space. I use dropframe vans for drop loads and the extra interior height lets me stack 3 bundles high on their side allowing access to bands when unloading. Your correct on being able to operate at a long distance from storage effectively . I think the bundle systems really shine anytime the product is moved multiple times before use, like feedstore or landscaping markets, not so much if your just sticking it in your barn for your own use. With that said my cousin uses his primarily for his dairy


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

bbos said:


> Biggest drawback of both is how does end buyer remove them from van trailers? Places my products go need to be removed a bale at a time. So bands or strings need to be removed when loading? Is that possible?


I wondered about that myself when I was looking at these. I thought that maybe a piece of pipe or a good strong stick with a V-shaped knife on the end might be able to be pushed through the stack where the strings are and cut them. I'm not sure how hard it would be to push it all the way through, though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They are loaded differently.....bundles are flipped on their side and put in with bales running vertical, the next bundle we lay 6 bales on top of and put it in the van on top of previous bundle, that entire unit of bundles is pushed forward and repeat....strings or straps are now exposed. You lose about 5% of storage capability using that method but it's easier for the feed store...hth


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> They are loaded differently.....bundles are flipped on their side and put in with bales running vertical, the next bundle we lay 6 bales on top of and put it in the van on top of previous bundle, that entire unit of bundles is pushed forward and repeat....strings or straps are now exposed. You lose about 5% of storage capability using that method but it's easier for the feed store...hth


Can this be done all from the ground with a telehandler without going in van? Wasnt sure if a 4x4 telehabdler has enough ass to push the last few bundles in from the ground??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I imagine with a few handfuls of chaff on the floor it wouldn't be a problem. What size telehandler?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Manitou 640. Not sure on hp but it sure seems to push a lot


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bbos said:


> Manitou 640. Not sure on hp but it sure seems to push a lot


No problem with the 640...I push em with a JCB 520-50, a small machine than that....


----------

